# favorite food



## nickajshelden (Jun 18, 2017)

my mice LOVE graham crackers

what's your mice' favorite food?


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Live mealworms, they can hunt and eat them. They also really like plain scrambled eggs and sunflower seeds.


----------



## nickajshelden (Jun 18, 2017)

hmm, I'll try those. I know rats will go for an egg, no matter how prepared (or not).
I have also found that my mice, especially the ones in the more feisty cage, will fight for hours on end over a single peanut (so now I make sure to put in many peanuts at a time).


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Dinner leftovers.

Although a few exceptions, not specific fruits, vegetables, and dairy products.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

For some reason, most of my mice will barely touch any fresh fruits or veggies, my rats love them though. They like dry treats such as oats, toasted bread, crackers, baby puffs and so on. Plain chicken and occasional lean red meat is appreciated too.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Cheshire Gleam said:


> For some reason, most of my mice will barely touch any fresh fruits or veggies,


They're not part of a mouses diet and are not that great for them anyway so probably just as well they won't touch them. Mice and Rats have quite a different diet


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh, that's news. Nice to know I won't have to waste anymore on them.


----------

